# Cyclone Coaster Pre swap/ride on Saturday??



## slick (Apr 1, 2013)

Karla and i will be in town on saturday for the Cyclone Coaster ride and swap and don't really have any plans and were wondering if anyone wanted to ride around Long Beach on saturday possibly? Maybe hit up a few bars and check out the sites? 

Calling: Dave,Frank,Scott,Marty,John,Danny,Bernard,Lawrence,etc.... Post here if you would like to hang out. 

The undercover plan is to have you all out late saturday night boozed up so you will have to sleep in sunday and we can get all the good deals at the swap. HAHA!! Just kiddin..maybe.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 2, 2013)

*I am down for a Saturday ride -- maybe Huntington Beach by the pier*

Slick I am down -- I will see who else might be up to being down -- Dave - Scott & John are more out of the area than myself -- we will see who is up for it -- what time will you be in town - & with the hidden agenda late night hangout - I will be drinking at the PIKE Bar & Restaurant & pass out there so I am there EARLY - lol - RIDE VINTAGE -- Frank


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 2, 2013)

I almost said I'd make it til I remembered I have to work this weekend since I swapped with my partner so I could make it to the Viva show in Vegas. Also going to the April Foolishness comedy show Saturday night. See you guys bright & early Sunday(most likely with a hangover)


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 2, 2013)

*A bicycle ride is the hangover cure*



fordmike65 said:


> I almost said I'd make it til I remembered I have to work this weekend since I swapped with my partner so I could make it to the Viva show in Vegas. Also going to the April Foolishness comedy show Saturday night. See you guys bright & early Sunday(most likely with a hangover)




See you there @ the CYCLONE COASTER Swapmeet then -- Ride Vintage -- Frank


----------



## slick (Apr 2, 2013)

Frank, Karla said you can pass out on our floor at the Hilton saturday night. LOL! We will probably hit up Cisco burger when we get into town. After that??? We were even thinking of riding around Venice and seeing the Venice Beach Freakshow like the TV show in person? Hit up the Congregation Bar and Karla wants to go back to the Auld Dubliner again also right there in Long Beach.  

Oh so here is how my saturday night will be spent before the swap and ride sunday. Only difference is it will be the Speedline in my bed instead of the Speedking. LOL!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 3, 2013)

*Now that's what I call crashing in bed*



slick said:


> Frank, Karla said you can pass out on our floor at the Hilton saturday night. LOL! We will probably hit up Cisco burger when we get into town. After that??? We were even thinking of riding around Venice and seeing the Venice Beach Freakshow like the TV show in person? Hit up the Congregation Bar and Karla wants to go back to the Auld Dubliner again also right there in Long Beach.
> 
> Oh so here is how my saturday night will be spent before the swap and ride sunday. Only difference is it will be the Speedline in my bed instead of the Speedking. LOL!




Karla must be real understanding -- or Shirley she had a bed of her own to "crash" in -- LOL 

Yeah we could do Venice -- what time are you in -- I need to get my swapmeet items together so I can just load & go then -- let me know -- Frank


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 3, 2013)

wish I could afford to make it a day early, it's just so far.. 
I'll be there for the swap, Martyn and I are carpooling


----------



## slick (Apr 5, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> wish I could afford to make it a day early, it's just so far..
> I'll be there for the swap, Martyn and I are carpooling




Tell Martyn i'll bring him some tires down that i'll be selling. Lots of originals.


----------

